# Partikelsystem(-tutorial)?



## conan2 (2. Dez 2005)

Weiß vielleicht irgendwer, wo man ein Tutorial zu einem grafischen Partikelsystem finden kann, z.b. für Explosionen oder vielleicht eine fertig verwendbare Partikel-engine?


----------



## Soulfly (2. Dez 2005)

Wie eine fertige Partikelengine.
Einfach eine Klasse mit einem Vektor von Punkten, die erstellt werden innerhalb eines Thread.
Diese Punkte haben Eigenschaften wie Lebendauer, Farbe, Position etc.

Die Effekte sind "Mathematische Algorithmen" (+,-,*,/) mit zufälligen Startparametern, die 
jeweils auf die Eigenschaften angewendet werden. 1-2 Stunden ransetzen und dann ist das fertig.

Mehr braucht man nicht.

MfG
Soulfly


----------



## Landei (5. Jan 2006)

Die jMonkeyEngine hat ein eingebautes Partikelsystem - ist aber nicht Java3D-kompatible. Vielleicht trotzdem mal anschauen...


----------



## Beni (5. Jan 2006)

Ist zwar OpenGL, aber im Prinzip funktioniert das überall gleich: klick mich


----------

